# Knicks vs Bucks Game Thread: 11/30/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*
*Date: 11/30/07*
*Time: 7:30PM*
*TV: MSG*

*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Marbury*
*Bucks Projected Starting Lineup:*
*



































*​*Bogut/Jianlian/Mason/Redd/Williams*​*Knicks:*


> Isiah Thomas is back in trouble. There will undoubtedly be another round of boos waiting for the embattled Knicks coach when he's introduced on Friday at Madison Square Garden before a meeting with the Milwaukee Bucks. A two-game winning streak had quieted the crowd. Thomas seemed comfortable that a change was not coming a week ago, but getting trounced on national television probably isn't going to sit well with ownership.


*Bucks:*


> While the Knicks have one of the worst records in the NBA this season, they've been a respectable team when playing at home. The Knicks have a 4-9 record -- with all four of their victories coming at Madison Square Garden, which will be the site of Friday night's game between the Bucks and Knicks. The Knicks, who are 4-3 overall at home this season, are coming off two quality victories at home. They beat Western Conference power Utah 113-109 and defeated Chicago 87-85.


​


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I hate to admit it, but after last night, I'm not sure if I can stomach watching this game...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We should have a vbookie on whether or not Isiah gets fired after this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Good idea!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

vBookie will open bets on whether Isiah will be fired momentarily, thanks to Pimped Out. 

You KNOW I'm putting in a bet. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/384923-will-isiah-make-through-weekend.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I placed my bet...lol


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*If they get behind early*

or because of lackluster or ineffective play later, it is going to get extremely loud and ugly.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If the site's 5,000,000th post is in the Knicks game thread, I will laugh my *** off.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Five all with 2:30 gone in the first


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And.... poof! Knicks down 14-6 with the quarter nearly half over.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Very nice spin move by Randolph to get around Yi, but Bogut answers. 18-10


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yi spun right around and put it in. 22-15 Bucks


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And now I'm posting with myself, oh-oh-oh.

/Billy Idol reference.

The Knicks aren't down too much now, but the Bucks can explode at any time, especially from beyond the arc.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Bogut picks up his second foul, leaves for Gadzuric. Randolph hits one of two, Gadzuric scores and one.

Malik Rose into the game for Lee?!? :huh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Annnnndddd, a moving screen by Rose. Turnover, though Bucks can't capitalize.

Nice drive by Marbury - layup and one.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Back to back buckets by Redd and Williams make it a 10 point game. 29-19 as the quarter's about to end.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

29-19 after 1. Bucks shooting .565 form the field... Marbury had 10 in the quarter though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

33-19 on and And 1 putback for Charlie V


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

37-21, Bucks...

I really like watching Gadzuric play, though Curry just bulled through him for a layup.

Some sloppy play


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 8:15 left in the second, Knicks down 37-23. Time Out called.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks shooting better from Three (.333) than from the floor overall (.320)

Bucks at .516 overall, but only .286 from beyond the arc


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm honestly not sure why I'm subjecting myself to watching this game, aside from the fact that my wife's letting me.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry turns it over, Bucks can't convert. Marbury drives and is fouled.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks are 6-9 from the line after Marbury makes 1 of 2. 37-24 Bucks


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Randolph brings the Knicks to within 11 - steal and Marbury scores and the foul!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

On the replay, Crawford made the steal.

Marbury misses another FT though...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks pull to seven: 37-30


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I really want them to lose this game. Please let it be the straw. Please.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They're on a 9-0 run right now...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks pulled to within five, but Redd answered. He looks like he's heating up


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

HUGE three by Randolph at the buzzer to make it 55-44 Bucks at the half.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah go Isiah! :clap:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A couple of breakaway dunks bring the Knicks to within 10, but Mo Williams hits a long 2 to make it 77-65


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Crawford is on fire, and the Knicks are only down by five.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Off a turnover, a layup gets the Knicks to within three, but Redd answers with a jumper.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Fred Jones layup and one! He could bring the Knicks to within two!

Of course they're only doing this to make me lost my credits...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L7xgIS__i4Y&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L7xgIS__i4Y&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks up two with less than three minutes remaining...

Now Bucks up one.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lee's huge on the boards, but he's gotten blocked by Bogut twice just now...

Knicks call for a 20 second TO


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

1:20 left, Knicks with the ball.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Too many lousy shots (fadeaways) by the Knicks as the fourth quarter winds down.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a nail-biter! Seven seconds left on the shot clock, 30 in the game, and Knicks ball.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

KNICKS WIN!!!!!!!

Fred Jones slams it down to make it 91-88 with .2 seconds left after Michael Redd put up an awful 3-point attempt.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Whoa - they made it .4 seconds. Bucks still have a slim chance.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Game Over!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be losing a whole heap of credits...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Bucks are not a playoff team.

I guess this buys Isiah time until the next blow out. After that Crawford shot, I was surprised that Isiah didn't jump onto the court, grab the basketball and start spinning around like a little girl. I haven't seen him this happy since the Piston days.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #003813; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MILWAUKEE BUCKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Desmond Mason, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Yi Jianlian, PF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrew Bogut, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Redd, GF</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>10-23</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mo Williams, PG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Voskuhl, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bobby Simmons, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Bell, GF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Gadzuric, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Royal Ivey, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-78*</TD><TD>*5-16*</TD><TD>*11-14*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*88*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.2%*</TD><TD>*31.3%*</TD><TD>*78.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (13)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zach Randolph, PF</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>10-16</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>10-24</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Fred Jones, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-76*</TD><TD>*6-16*</TD><TD>*13-23*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*91*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.4%*</TD><TD>*37.5%*</TD><TD>*56.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (11)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I just got home KAS, otherwise I would have joined in on the fun game thread for a change. A win is a win...I'll take it and run with it. LOL November is over.....let's see what other soap opera the Knicks will bring in December.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't worry Kitty - only the last quarter was any fun to watch.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

**** i missed the game.


Still shows you that the knicks team hasn't given up on there coach(yet). We are just inconsistent and basically suck


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ok watching the replay i saw that marbury "got injured" (shoulder spasm), and we were without him the whole 4th q when we made our run. That was when we were down 10+. 

LOL @ Marbury

he stays taking losses. I cant wait till he's out of here

edit: shoulder spasms was the claimed injury


----------

